# cat purring while in heat?



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a cat that is not yet spayed (only because money is tight at the moment) but I'm not planning on having little kitties, and will have her spayed soon. The thing is, she has been in heat about three times and the past two times she has lifted her rump in the air and tapped her toes on the ground. Recently though, all she is doing is purring while she begs for attention all the time (I'm assuming this is her in heat again). I'm hoping that she's not in any type of pain or anything, because I have read that purring usually occurs when they're content/happy or when they're in pain or near death. I'm not worried about her being close to passing away since she is still young, but I'm just wondering if she's in any pain. I'll get her spayed just as soon as possible, but I am recently unemployed because my restaurant burned down! :yikes I'd just like to know if anyone else has experienced this, because I once talked to a lady that said that she felt bad when cats were in heat because they were in a lot of pain.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

lilmssmc said:


> I'll get her spayed just as soon as possible...
> I'd just like to know if anyone else has experienced this, because I once talked to a lady that said that she felt bad when cats were in heat because they were in a lot of pain.


I feel sorry for unspayed housecats, but it isn't because they are "in pain". :?
I am concerned that each heat cycle moves them closer to developing certain cancers, but mostly I feel bad for these cats...because they must be so frustrated with their body demanding they breed and they are unable to satisfy that demanding urge. They have NO control over this, only we can relieve that demanding instinctual cycle by spay/neuter. 
_I liken it to an itch you are unable to scratch. No one can scratch it for you, you cannot rub your shoulderblades in a door-frame, you just have an unending, maddening itch that takes about a week to go away._
So, your kitty is being governed by her hormones and is not in pain.


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

I had no idea, and now I feel really bad. Are low cost spay/neuter clinics a good choice, or should I save up and go to a reputable clinic?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My funds are very limited so I utilize free and low-cost programs whenever I am able. 
The last cat I had neutered at a brand new Humane Society spay/neuter/vaccination facility was $63 for neuter, rabies, FIV and FeLV vaccinations. The last female cats here in Georgia that I paid a vet to spay, were probably close to 8O $200. Squirrely-Jo in 2001 and Shasta in 2002. 
My other female cats: Pretty, Malibu and Shadow were ferals and spayed for free. Pretty was done through a feral TNR (trap-neuter-release) program and one of her ears are tipped. Tipped ears mean they cut the tip off so if the cat is ever trapped again, they can immediately tell it has been through the TNR program and doesn't need to come in, so they just release it.

I do not think there is anything wrong with saving a little money but still getting the job done, for something as routine as s/n. Any other illnesses and such, those I prefer to take to a reputable professional in good standing. I still maintain a good relationship with my local vet for everything other than s/n and vaccinations. _I use my horse vet to vaccinate all of my cats at home when she comes to do the horse. One 'ranch call' of $60 compared to a $25 office visit charge for EACH cat at the vet, even if I bring them all in at once._
Save money!


----------

